
It took me 4 months to develop this cryptocurrency education website.:) - tunatore
https://mycrypto.tools/
======
tunatore
If you are interested in the technology stack, please read the medium post
about it.

[https://medium.com/@tunatore/how-mycrypto-tools-uses-aws-
lam...](https://medium.com/@tunatore/how-mycrypto-tools-uses-aws-lambda-
serverless-architecture-b5603df10443)

I hope this helps others/community.

